
React Router is dead. Long live rrtr - DanitaBaires
https://medium.com/@taion/react-router-is-dead-long-live-rrtr-d229ca30e318#.djr4dzu0z
======
namuol
Seems like the project just needs more high-touch maintainers. Why not apply
for that instead of forking?

